# Erfahrung mit Innenlager Evolve XC



## looser (4. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Race Face Evolve XC ISIS Innenlager.
Hatte diese gut 300 KM montiert(leichte cc Ausfahrten). Hatte beim Einbauen schon den
Verdacht das es "leicht ruppig" läuft. Dann, beim Treten, ein leichter Wiederstand, und es Knackste!  Lager lief nur noch sehr schwer.
Bis nach Hause kam ich noch. Lager ausgebaut, kein drehen mehr möglich.
Hatte zwar keine Probleme, beim Händler meines Vertrauens, der es anstandslos
umtauschte. Aber kann dies bei einem nicht gerade ganz billigen Lager passieren? Hat jemand ähnl. Erfahrungen gemacht.
PS: Hab jetzt ein FSA Platinium Pro. Bis jetzt ohne Probleme


----------



## Der Toni (9. Februar 2006)

looser schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Race Face Evolve XC ISIS Innenlager.
> Hatte diese gut 300 KM montiert(leichte cc Ausfahrten). Hatte beim Einbauen schon den
> Verdacht das es "leicht ruppig" läuft. Dann, beim Treten, ein leichter Wiederstand, und es Knackste!  Lager lief nur noch sehr schwer.
> ...




Hatte das Evolve XC fast 6000km im Rad. Dann fing es an zu knacken.
Jetzt habe ich auch das Platinium Pro drin. Mal sehen wie lang es hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (9. Februar 2006)

Hatte es im FR Einsatz (Jaja...I know) und es hat gut gehalten. Allerdings am Ende etwas rauer. Spiel aber keines.


----------



## blaubaer (14. Februar 2006)

hab auch eins im Slayer im einsatz, hatte vorhin ein Signature drinn das aber nicht wirklich lange hielt, das Evolve hält jetzt schon aber 2jahre, ab und zu das durchgesickerte wasser im gehäuse entfernen und neu fetten und es läuft weiter wie am ersten tag


----------

